# Eating poop and paper?



## JennyLeo (Sep 5, 2016)

My female cockatiel, Ori, is obsessed with eating poop and the paper lining on her cage bottom. I've heard that this is a common thing with tiels, but is there any way to reduce this?

I've provided her with practically every nutrient that I got. Ori isn't a picky eater, she will eat mostly anything, except fruits. Usually I give her kale, broccoli, carrot, romaine lettuce, basically all leafy greens that I can find, and she'll eat all of it. Her pellet brand is Zupreem fruitblend and she loves it.

Any opinion about this?
Thank you


----------



## frozengirl (Nov 26, 2016)

When my tiel was young she used to do that. I had to either replace the paper before she got at the poop or if I wasn't home for awhile remove the paper and let the poop fall through the cage bars/grate. Eventually she got out of it but it took months of making sure poop was not accessible. 

I do not see a problem with your tiel eating the paper unless it has unsafe ink. It could also be the lack of shreddable toys and foraging opportunites in your cage. Can you should us a photo of your cage?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Eating poop can be a sign of a deficiency. Is there a way to place the paper so that the poop falls through the grate and she can't get to it?


----------



## JennyLeo (Sep 5, 2016)

She has hanging toys in her cage, mostly made from woods, but she's interested in paper the most. I line her cage with unused printed papers, no newspaper or colored ones. Good idea, I will look for some shreddable toys, thanks.


----------



## frozengirl (Nov 26, 2016)

Hard wood toys are boring for tiels, use soft wood toys like yucca, balsa and mahogany. Here is a video of my cage for ideas. It sounds like your bird is on a healthy diet, so I am not sure. Does she also eat seeds and sprouts? Are you sure she is eating the veges and not just shredding them? 

https://youtu.be/XIigiIPdMpY


----------

